# Beavertown Neck Oil - recipe?



## droid (21/10/16)

Had the pleasure of sharing a can of this the other day. First thing that struck me was the colour - it was the colour of the Gose's I've been brewing which are 50/50 pils/wheat??

Wow! great tasting beer for a 4%

Anyone enjoyed this beer and brewed something similar?

I put a recipe together and couldn't find a suitable category for a while then it fell into American Wheat:

Title: open all hours

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: American Wheat Beer
Boil Time: 75 min
Batch Size: 41 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 52 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.031
Efficiency: 67.5% (brew house)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.040
Final Gravity: 1.007
ABV (standard): 4.33%
IBU (tinseth): 19.84
SRM (morey): 4.69

FERMENTABLES:
3.75 kg - German - Bohemian Pilsner (48.4%)
3.75 kg - German - Wheat Malt (48.4%)
0.25 kg - German - Caramel Wheat (3.2%)

HOPS:
6 g - Magnum, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.7, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 5.14
12 g - Zythos, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Boil for 15 min, IBU: 4.79
18 g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.7, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 6.06
24 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Boil for 5 min, IBU: 3.85

MASH GUIDELINES:
Temp: 66 C, Time: 90 min, Amount: 24 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
Fermentation Temp: 20 C

Is 20IBU too much for a 4% beer?

Thoughts?


----------



## Dave70 (21/10/16)

Followed, love this style and this looks like a cracker. 
Plus I need a break from those cooler weather 5% + beers. And tripping down the stairs.


----------



## Matplat (21/10/16)

Young Henry's Real Ale is 40 IBU in a 4% beer.....


----------



## droid (21/10/16)

Matplat said:


> Young Henry's Real Ale is 40 IBU in a 4% beer.....


 ok then


----------



## droid (21/10/16)

I wonder if it could do with some oats


----------



## malt junkie (21/10/16)

simple is usually best.


----------



## Mardoo (21/10/16)

I'd assume you found these, but just in case:

From the Brewery, lists hops used and IBU's, as well as gives a major malt hint. On their other beers they get pretty specific on their malts, so I'd guess the sole malt listed is all they use. I know Simpson's has a new low colour malt, Concerto Low Colour, which is available in Oz, somewhere. They use a LOT of Best malts, and a few that appear to be English.

One clone recipe, said to be good.


----------



## Dave70 (21/10/16)

No rye in there?


----------



## droid (21/10/16)

Mardoo said:


> I'd assume you found these, but just in case:
> 
> From the Brewery, lists hops used and IBU's, as well as gives a major malt hint. On their other beers they get pretty specific on their malts, so I'd guess the sole malt listed is all they use. I know Simpson's has a new low colour malt, Concerto Low Colour, which is available in Oz, somewhere. They use a LOT of Best malts, and a few that appear to be English.
> 
> One clone recipe, said to be good.


cheers Madhu


----------



## droid (21/10/16)

Magnum, Columbus, Centennial, Simcoe, Amarillo, Galaxy, Vic Secret, Mosaic

I have all these weirdly enough


----------



## droid (21/10/16)

I wouldn't have picked it to have that high IBU


----------



## Mardoo (21/10/16)

droid said:


> Magnum, Columbus, Centennial, Simcoe, Amarillo, Galaxy, Vic Secret, Mosaic
> 
> I have all these weirdly enough


Have you met this guy named Yob by chance?


----------



## SBOB (21/10/16)

they were on the BN's 'The Session' recently, and I'm pretty sure there were some discussions re recipe of each of their beers (cant remember, and cant be bothered re-listening  )

Maybe a listen to that might add some info


----------



## droid (21/10/16)

@Madhu - he only sells shit by half a tonne

There's a fruit salad type beer in the fv at the moment with all of the above and a few more. I was getting passionfruit and banana from the Neck Oil but thought maybe go for the three most amazing smelling hops from the sniff test, conducted the day I brewed the fruit salad

zythos,simco and citra

can't bring myself to go over 30IBU with pils/wheat and a tinsy bit of carawheat


----------



## droid (21/10/16)

SBOB said:


> they were on the BN's 'The Session' recently, and I'm pretty sure there were some discussions re recipe of each of their beers (cant remember, and cant be bothered re-listening  )
> 
> Maybe a listen to that might add some info


 Thats a great idea! I'm all over that like an orange arse hat on Donald Trump's head


----------



## SBOB (21/10/16)

droid said:


> Thats a great idea! I'm all over that like an orange arse hat on Donald Trump's head


Link here,or find it via any other podcast source
http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/the-session-beavertown/

Led Zepplin's singer's kid makes some decent beer (though I'm sure he didnt have much trouble with start-up funding issues)


----------



## droid (22/10/16)

awesomness! cheers, got the headphones on, having a cup of tea and a line of cocaine


----------



## droid (22/10/16)

better say ^that's a joke


----------



## SBOB (22/10/16)

droid said:


> better say ^that's a joke


it better be... this isnt a place for tea drinkers


----------



## droid (22/10/16)

hehe

well thanks again for the link, I like the fact that he stills refers to himself as a home brewer.

Neck Oil conversation starts after 1h:24mins, some good info there foa shoa


----------



## Dave70 (24/10/16)

droid said:


> awesomness! cheers, got the headphones on, having a cup of tea and a* l*ine of* cocaine*


Couldn't find the recipe in the data base. Could you send me a PM? Cheers.


----------



## droid (24/10/16)

I've sent this off to Beavertown for advice, I wonder if they'll respond to my odd email.

Title: open all hours #2

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: No Profile Selected
Boil Time: 75 min
Batch Size: 41 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 52 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.032
Efficiency: 72.5% (brew house)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.041
Final Gravity: 1.008
ABV (standard): 4.28%
IBU (tinseth): 33.68
SRM (morey): 6

FERMENTABLES:
6.5 kg - United Kingdom - Maris Otter Pale (88.4%)
0.4 kg - United Kingdom - Crystal 30L (5.4%)
0.45 kg - Flaked Oats (6.1%)

HOPS:
15 g - Magnum, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.7, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 12.76
22 g - Zythos, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Boil for 15 min, IBU: 8.73
24 g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.7, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 8.04
26 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Boil for 5 min, IBU: 4.15

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 68 C, Time: 90 min, Amount: 21 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg

YEAST:
Fermentation Temp: 20 C


----------



## droid (25/10/16)

Holy Crap, I got a response from Tiago Falcone who is a brewer at Beavertown!

http://www.beavertownbrewery.co.uk/home/
https://www.facebook.com/Beavertown-Brewery-236784039691522/

What champs for responding and giving me some advice! ... didn't say It'd would be posted on a forum so, it won't. I didn't get any quantity's of grain and hops but did get process and the ingregients.
My recipe will be posted once brewed though it will be a work in progress as the grain ratio and hop amounts are unknown

You are welcome to PM me to chat about recipe formulation, maybe we can try different quantities of hops and grain.

the STATS, MASH TEMP and YEAST are bang on.

I'm buying some Beavertown Beers to say thanks - when I can get them!


----------



## Mardoo (25/10/16)

There are some solid folks in the brewing biz!

When you stars, mash temp and yeast are bang on, do you mean in your recipe sketch you posted?


----------



## droid (25/10/16)

yessir


----------

